
GoDaddy fires employee for bidding in domain name auctions - bhartzer
https://domainnamewire.com/2019/03/28/godaddy-fires-employee-for-bidding-in-domain-name-auctions/
======
mashpotato
I was always warned never use godaddy to search for domains because they often
buy ones you search for to sell back to you for more

~~~
bhartzer
Yeah, that may have been done at one time, several years ago. But that's been
pretty much stopped at this point. As with any registrar, though, if you
search for a domain, see it's available, then be prepared to buy it quickly or
you might lose the chance to buy it.

In this case, a GoDaddy employee was bidding on their own domain auctions.
They're allowed to use the "buy it now" and buy closeout domains, just not
allowed to bid on the godaddy main auctions.

~~~
throwaway20191
| Yeah, that may have been done at one time, several years ago. But that's
been pretty much stopped at this point.

Not really, it happened to me two weeks back. The domain I searched for on
GoDaddy was not available after 2 hours and when I did a who is look up it was
registered by Synergy Wholesale Pty Ltd another registrar.

My suspect is that there could be some triggers that would go off based on the
domain name you search and other parameters and then if its something they are
interested in then it could probably automatically register it or send it to
another registrar for registration via an api or something.

~~~
pxtail
> Not really, it happened to me two weeks back. The domain I searched for on
> GoDaddy

Of course it not stopped, it is still happening and not only with mentioned
registrar, one should never check potential good domains using godaddy and
similar sites without buying it straight away, otherwise you might lose it or
be scammed by having to buy it on higher price.

------
gcb0
they don't like competition? or that scapegoat have been active for the 20yrs
it's been common sense that searching on their site means losing free domains?

